# Tips for making a good AMV?



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

sprinkles said:


> Here are just my opinions.
> 
> 1. Intros or self accreditation at the very start of the video are kind of a turnoff, especially when it isn't your animation or your music.
> 
> ...


 
Aren't most of those, just your personal opinion?

What i asked was more of generalisation of the matter. 

But you do have a point about Linkin Park being overdone. 
I just felt like conforming when i made that video.:laughing:


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

FiNe SiTe said:


> Aren't most of those, just your personal opinion?
> 
> What i asked was more of generalisation of the matter.
> 
> ...


What is 'good' is all about opinion anyway. :crazy:

I take 'good' to mean something that rises above 'average', which is why I specified my opinions that I did. Some AMV's like that are watchable, but they are average at best because it's what oh so many people do.

Something good would be something you put extra effort into, rather than just meeting the level of other AMV's you see.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I have had 2 of my videos taken off of youtube. One was on private since I plan on entering it in an AMV contest at Otakon this year. It didn't even last a second.  Linkin park has been done a lot. But most I have seen haven't really kept my interest during the video. Like all art forms making amv s takes practice and learning to make good amv s. some of my aren't that good and some I made just out of boredom and quick inspirations. good luck. And if you want to look at my videos my youtube account is Fedraco


----------

